# Do you like the fourth movement of Bruckner's 8th?



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Bruckner's 8th is a masterpiece. Well, at least the first 3 movements. I can't think of a more perfect opening movement, scherzo and adagio in a Bruckner symphony or otherwise. They are all so profound. However, I find the final movement to be incredibly disappointing. It seems too emotionally restrained when it should be expressive and the climaxes are anti-climactic, and not in a good way (Those who love Bruckner's symphonies will understand how a climax can be anti-climactic in a good way). The first three movements are all so idiosyncratic and mystical while the fourth seems bloated, tired and old. It's not bad per se, but in the context of the whole symphony and more broadly Bruckner's entire symphonic output, I find it to be quite disappointing.

This seems to be a controversial opinion. I know many who agree, but also many who disagree, even going so far as to call it one of Bruckner's greatest movements. Bruckner himself called it his greatest achievement (in a quote I can no longer find).

So, here is the question; Do you like the fourth movement of Bruckner's 8th symphony? More specifically, is it disappointing when compared to the other movements of the symphony? Is it the best movement of the 8th or even one of Bruckner's greatest movements in general? Vote in the poll and please make the case for either side.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

One of my most listened symphonies in the last couple of years. The thought that this movement is disappointing compared to the other movements never crossed my mind. In fact, I think it's completely awesome. One of my favorite finales. I like the first two movements as well, but I think it's movements 3 and 4 that make this symphony one of the greatest of all time. I heard it live earlier this year and had many goosebump moments.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me the weakest (in relative terms) of this awesome symphony is the first movement. The adagio and the final are both excellent.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the way it begins....with those soon to come pounding timpani beats.

However, Bruckner is not one of my favorite composers....the Eighth Symphony, like the Fifth is simply too long.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh yes. I like it very much. It's heroic, spacious and lushly lyrical. There's no such thing as a Bruckner symphony that's too long if well played. Compared to the length of most operas, even an hour long symphony is about 1/3 the length. Those who actually _like_ him have generally heard more of his symphonies and performances, and I value their opinions far more than those who like to complain about him. Bruckner takes his time, savers the moment, and is in no hurry. I consider that part of his basic nature.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I like the way it begins....with those soon to come pounding timpani beats.
> 
> However, Bruckner is not one of my favorite composers....the Eighth Symphony, like the Fifth is simply too long.


Yuo may want to try Boulez's rendition with the VPO. Direct and to the point, fitting the whole symphony in one CD only. Great performance in my view.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to Wand's Lubeck Cathedral recording. Nope, not disappointed. Actually, glad for a reason to hear it again. 

Robert Simpson, who knew more about Bruckner than I probably ever will, wrote, "The longer I know this movement, the more authoritative does it seem in every bar, and the more sure am I that it is the greatest part of the work."


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I like Bruckner, but do not relate to Günther Wand. Karajan or Jochum: yes, but Wand or Inbal: no.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've never found the finale to be "weak" or "disappointing " in any way . Part of the problem with some listeners might be with certain live performances or recordings which somehow fail to make the movement cohere . This may be the conductor's fault sometimes . 
But I always find the finale thrilling in any first rate performance , and fortunately , there are many of these available on CD and now DVD . 
Even the mighty Otto Klemperer was fallible, particularly in his old age, when his mind may have even declined somewhat . In his EMI recording with what was then called the New Philharmonia orchestra, he makes a couple of cuts in the finale, one massive and so disfiguring it makes a complete hash of the work's intricate structure . Go figure . . . . . . This was made a few years before his passing in 1973 .


----------

